# Di-2,can I reprogram 11spd. to 10 ?



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

just got another 10spd. wheelset,dont need the xtra sprocket ,was thinkin about trying di-2,can this be done on the "newer" DA & Ultegra,not interested in the older stuff,so dont mention.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Shimano is saying no...it can't be reprogramed to 10.
What Shimano techs have been doing is taking the 11T cog off and putting a 1mm spacer behind the cassette so it fits on the 10 speed wheels.
I'm sure someone will figure out a hack to get the software to work.


----------



## scottR3 (Aug 13, 2013)

I think Leonard Zinn answered this recently also on Velonews. Answer was no.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Here's the blurb from a year ago
Technical FAQ: How does Di2 know? - VeloNews.com

When the new Di2 disc levers come out....I plan on playing with them, the software and 10 speed derailuers to see if I can get it to work.
I plan on using it for cross....and although I'm sue 11 speed will work fine...I don't want to replace all my wheels


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

well based on the info it looks like itll eventually be done by someone for sure.


----------

